# Filet Mignon



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm needing help from the pros. I've never cooked a Filet Mignon before. I bought the 2in thick ones with bacon wrapped around it. I wanted to cook on a grill but since its currently raining that isnt going to happen. 

So best options for indoor cooking?? 

This is for my husbands birthday and I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2009)

Preheat your oven to 400 F.

Heat an oven proof skillet over medium-high heat.  Add a tablespoon of oil and two of butter.  When the butter begins to brown,  add the steaks to the pan (pat dry with paper towels first).  Sear the steaks undisturbed for 3-4 minutes on the first side then turn over and sear on the second side for a couple of minutes.  

Put the whole pan with the steaks in the oven for 5-9 minutes depending on size and degree of doneness desired.  DO NOT CUT THEM TO SEE IF THEY"RE DONE!

Remove to a plate and cover loosely with foil.  Let them rest for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd add to Andy's great answer that you should always salt your meat before you cook it.  So season it to your taste before putting it into the skillet.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you have an instant read thermometer or a digital one?  If not, no biggie, but if you do, it will help ensure that you cook them to the perfect temp.

I start by preheating my convection oven to 400 degrees F and also be letting the filets rest at room temp for about 20 minutes to 1/2 hour, so they won't be COLD when they hit the pan.  Then I get a saute pan (definitely NOT non-stick) screaming hot, and when it is, I rub the steaks with a mixture of sea salt and freshly ground black pepper, put a smidge of olive oil (or butter) in the pan, and add the steaks.  I leave it on high, and the filets will release themselves from the pan when they are ready to turn over. Do not force them, or you will lose that great crust you definitely want on both sides.

Turn them over and let sear on the other side, and while you are doing this, set your digital thermometer and insert the needle into the middle (horizontally) of one of the filets.  The temp you set it for will depend upon how you like your steak, but it is important to set it for 10 degrees LOWER than what you want, because the meat will continue to cook once you've removed it from the oven.

Now set your pan in the hot oven, and wait for the alarm to let you know they have reached the desired temp.

Remove from the oven and let sit in the pan  with the thermometer attached for about 8 minutes.  If you are making a pan sauce, gather all your ingreds together so you can get the sauce done promptly and the steaks served.

Enjoy!  and Happy Birthday to your husband. 

Serve with a delicious Bordeaux or Cali Cab.


----------

